# redfish, trout, or flounder close to boat ramp / PFA



## Cpulley1 (Jul 1, 2014)

I recently bought the worlds sketchiest canoe and was hoping someone could suggest a spot a short paddle from Sunbury docks (st cats) or another public area that might give me a hit on something besides whiting and shark. This canoe is extensively sun damaged and has seen lots of repair. Going to patch a leak and give it a rubber coating but not 100% confident in it yet. Since I haven't had a boat and don't know the waterways beyond what I can see from shore I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction before I spend all day paddling aimlessly.


----------



## BigRedObsession (Jul 2, 2014)

When you find a good spot in that area that's a short paddle let me know first. I've done good at high tide fishing the grass line on the bank to the right leaving the ramp. But that was just a time or two. 

My suggestion would be to drive to either Savannah or Brunswick beaches and fish closer to the sounds.


----------



## Cpulley1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion. St. Cat's doesn't seem to be a very favored fishing hole


----------



## shawncweed (Jul 2, 2014)

Have you tried across the Medway River and put in at the public boat ramp at Demeries Creek?  I know it's a bit of a drive over from Sunbury to Richmond Hill, but the creek there is more sheltered than Sunbury and it has access to lots of little creeks for shrimp, whiting, croaker, trout, flounder, etc...it does lead out to the Medway too if you want to work your way down the banks... 
link is below:

http://coastalgadnr.org/node/2104


----------



## Cpulley1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Didn't even know about it! That sounds perfect on an outgoing tide. Still new to saltwater fishing and not sure where I should be looking for my target catch. When I get the canoe patched up I'll give it a shot!


----------



## shawncweed (Jul 2, 2014)

It's rarely ever crowded and the DNR guys there will have maps and stuff for free...plus if you make contact with them you can get their contact number in case you have an issue and they can help you out...If you get some confidence in your canoe and you are feeling adventurous, there are some great fishing spots on the north side of the Medway...One of my favorites is Grass Island (also called the Medway Spit on the charts) and is located right at 5 miles down river from where Demeries Creek hits the Medway...its a great little island that almost disappears at high tide...lots of fish there and last year in AUG my wife and I saw Manatee there...It's a haul in a canoe, but like you said if you catch the tide on the way out...hang out for a while...then take it back in...it wouldn't be that bad...and it would be a cool adventure...there is a guy up on the Tivoli River there I see trolling in his pedal kayak...looks like fun.  Good luck! Oh...and it's free to put in at Demeries too...


----------



## shallowminded (Jul 3, 2014)

Demeries is a good suggestion for a starting point. Make sure you have a chart and a tall flag for the canoe. There are some idiots out there. The Medway can kick up in a hurry so pick your day carefully if you venture out to Grass Island.


----------

